# global tv terminator tv7131 by kworld



## oddblocks (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi folks been on the Kworld web site and downloaded the drivers they provide for this pci card but it just refuses to work, has anyone got the drivers for this card to work with windows xp please, windows keeps finding a device on the card and does not know what it is....
Please help..........


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi, try this one.

Give the page a min, its one of those thats makes you wait to download, because of traffic.


----------

